# How long to smoke a Pork Loin Roast



## spiffy

Can someone please help me? I bought a 5 lb pork loin roast to use on my Traeger smoker. I've been searching to figure out how long to smoke it for, but I can't tell if its a pork loin or pork roast. I keep reading different sites and some say smoke to 145-150. Some say smoke to 195. Which is it? Plus, if it says pork loin roast, do I have a pork loin or pork roast? I'm so confused.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## stovebolt

Any chunk of meat is a roast. If it is a loin roast you don't want to cook it much past 145° because it is a very lean cut of meat and it will dry out quickly above that temp. If it was a butt, picnic, or shoulder roast of whatever size you would cook it to maybe 195° or higher to make it tender enough to pull. These cuts have lots of internal fat and connective tissue that makes them tough otherwise. You need to cook them until the tough stuff breaks down.

Chuck


----------



## noboundaries

If your pork loin looks like the ones below, which are both about 5 lbs, definitely follow the advice stovebolt provided and take only it to 145F IT.  If you inject it or pierce the muscle before smoking take it to an IT of 165F for food safety.  Some folks still use 145F even after injecting but that's rolling the dice IMO. 













Smoked Pork Loin (4).JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Feb 23, 2014


----------



## crazymoon

If it is a loin then maybe a stuffed loin would be up your alley? Hit the search bar for" stuffed pork  loins" as there are some good tutorials on them .


----------



## themule69

The above advise is good. For a loin figure 20 minutes per pound but go by IT not time. I see this is your first post. When you get a chance will you swing by roll call so everyone can give you a proper SMF welcome?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bluewhisper

I smoked one over maple yesterday. This time I cut most of it into very thick chops and a nice little butt end. It smokes quicker that way.


----------



## spiffy

Thank you all for the help. I'm so new at this whole smoker thing. I've already messed up a few pieces of meat and I didn't want to keep doing it.


----------



## spiffy

An update for anyone who cares. I smoked it for three hours to reach the IT of 145. It was wonderful. Just fantastic. Thank you everyone for the help. My wife even liked it and she's a tough one to crack.


----------



## noboundaries

Spiffy, we ALL care!  Congrats on the successful smoke, the happy wife, and the happy life!


----------



## stovebolt

Glad you had a favorable outcome.

Chuck


----------



## jbills5




----------



## mark1

I was wondering those things myself! Looking forward to trying this Saturday.


----------



## plume-o-smoke

Ditto that. This is a helpful thread.

3 hours to 145. I'm curious your chamber temp? Doing one myself tomorrow, 5 lbs, planning on 225 chamber for 3-4 hours, plus an hour rest @ 100-150 chamber. Pitmasters Choice pellets w/ my AMNPS/MES30. Pics to come.


----------



## mark1

The roast turned out real well today, using hints from several threads. Did not keep good track of the time, but it was roughly  two hours, in an electric smoker set at 225. It is an MES, and seems to run a little hot, so I cut the setting back from 235 to 225. When the IT was 140, I wrapped it in foil, then a big towel, and dropped it into a cooler, to keep warm until dinner time. The  IT rose to 145 while in the cooler box. time was a little short this afternoon, so I just rubbed it generously with EVOO, and a nice commercial rub, a sweet and spicy mix, and let it sit for an hour or so before starting the smoker. It was pretty darn tasty, and we will have this again, smoker-style!
Thumbs Up













image.jpg



__ mark1
__ Jan 3, 2015


----------



## beefy bill

Looks awesome!


----------



## mark1

It was tasty, perhaps in small part because, during the second hour of smoking, I put about ten sausage links from Whole Foods on the rack above, to start their cooking and reducing. Not sure just how much sausage fat made it onto the roast, but it sure couldn't hurt! And the links are done and ready for,breakfast today.


----------



## steversys

Great timing for me!  I just put two 5 lb. port loin roasts on my smoker and was nosing around for opnions on how long to expect it to take and found this spot on discussion.  One is brined for Canadian bacon and the other is spice rubbed for pork roast, using Ruhlman's 'Charcuterie' recipes (plus a maple syrup kicker).  Your advice is greatly appreciated.  I've smoked about every pork part butt never tried the lean pork loin before.  Thanks for your helps.


----------



## gary s

Be sure and post some Pics

Gary


----------



## bprinz14

Hey guys! I recently received an electric smoker and I plan on breaking it in this weekend. I have a small pork loin (2lb) and was wondering what temp I should use and how long to smoke it for. I'm new to all of this so any advice will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## mark1

When I did a pork loin slightly larger recently, it went about 2.5 hours, with the temp set at 220-225. My electric smoker seems to run a little hot; otherwise, I would have set it at 235. Be sure to use an internal thermometer to track that temp- that is the really important number. Following suggestions from other folks here, I took it off when IT was 140, wrapped it in foil, then a towel, and put it in an old cooler, to retain the heat. The temp raised to 145, which is your end target, for safety.


----------



## gary s

Hey Spiffy,  you smoked anything lately ?  Be sure and post some pictures we are all interested, and if you have any questions or need help just ask

Gary


----------



## dlc032704

Ok Everyone says to 145 degrees, but at what temp do you cook it.


----------



## sawinredneck

Most say 225ish for pork.


----------



## jbills5

sawinredneck said:


> Most say 225ish for pork.


Agreed, I try to keep my smoker at 225-235 for pork loin and ribs. Pork butt, I am okay with getting it up to 250.


----------



## dlc032704

Thanks guys I'll see what happens later when I cook it for dinner. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## dlc032704

Just ate the pork loin roast that I made in my smoker. I did it at 240 degrees and it was done in 2 and half hours. at 145 degrees. It was not only juicy but you could taste the smoke. I used both cherry and apple. Thanks to all for input about what to do.


----------



## alfbykrdr

Smoked my first pork loin using our new Master Built Electric smoker using Hickouy.

I had read times from 1 1/2 to 4 hours using various smoker temperatures.

I thought I was using a lower temperature for a longer cook but in 2 hours the loin was 160 IT, so I took it out and thought it might be dry but it was very moist with the smoke flavor all the way through.

I checked and found that the thermometer on the door was 60 F degrees. low.

I thought my cabinet temperature was between 200 and 225 when in fact it was 260 to 285.

So now I know what to do.

I also smoked some country sausage that the lady at the butcher shop told us was not hot. That lady either lied to us or she has no idea what the words "Is this sausage spicy hot?" mean.

Now we are wondering if the "Mild" sausage might not burn blisters on our tongues.


----------



## njhubert

I am new to this forum, in fact this is my first post, but I wanted to step in and say thanks.  I will post to the Roll Call when I get a chance, but the short version is I just got into smoking and when looking for tips/techniques I ended up here and got a ton of them.

   We had a late Christmas get together and I smoked some pork loin.  10 lbs to be exact.  I started with two and cut them down to end up with 4 pieces.  On 3 I used a commercial rub and one of those got bbq sauce on top about 30 prior to pulling.  The 4th was a rub from online using kosher salt, brown sugar, lemon pepper, and red pepper.  They all turned out great though the bbq one didn't stand out and I don't think I will bother with it again.

   Before I did the meats I smoked 4 blocks of cheese, 2 pepper jack and 2 mozzarella, at 150.  Those went out as appetizers and along with the meat was a hit all around.  Thanks so far for the information and I imagine you will see me around in the coming months.

Good Eating.


----------



## sparky27

First time smoking a stuffed loin. Thank you for your temp and time info on all your posts. It was a great help! We smoke allot.. From beef -to chicken- to a full turkey.. [emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]127995[/emoji] turned out great! Thanks again!













image.jpeg



__ sparky27
__ Mar 30, 2016


----------



## squishy420

Smoking this bad boy tonight. Any advice? Done it a couple times but doesn't really get a smoke flavor.... how often should I add chips??













image.jpg



__ squishy420
__ May 28, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl

squishy420 said:


> Smoking this bad boy tonight. Any advice? Done it a couple times but doesn't really get a smoke flavor.... how often should I add chips??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ squishy420
> __ May 28, 2017


What brand smoker do you have?

Generally you add more chips when the smoke stops .

Al


----------

